# Super Model Paris



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Paris turned 14 weeks old today. She is so adorable (and no, I'm not biased :lol: ) and just loves to be held and babied. Here is her modeling her new couture. She wasn't happy with all the paparazzi!! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Nikki , your photos are so wonderful  Paris is so sweet , so cute and so amazing ... She looks so pretty & just perfect


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww so cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She's showing some real attitude in that last pic. I have to hand it to her though, the girl knows what she's doing. :lol:

I'm not sure it's possible to be any cuter.

I love your bedding, all lacy and romantic. Hubba hubba.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh I love the last pic!!!! Vey Kate Moss!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She looks absolutely wonderful,she reminded me of the song 'thoroughly modern millie' ( old song) with the whole outfit on, its lovely


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

AWWWW!!! You cant help but giggle with all that cuteness going on!! My goodness shes amazingly cute!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG!!!! 

she is ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS!!! I love her hat, her harness/dress, her perfectly round head....those big eyes...

AHHHHHH!!! I want a babyyy girlllllll.....

mean ole hubby... :roll:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

aww bkess her she looks a lil scared with her tail tucked between her legs - but that last pic is adorable :lol:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

How pretty! That last pic is fantastic! I bought a cute harness/dress for Josie before I got her and just for the fun of it, I put it on her the other day. How'd that go? Well, she ended up walking out of it! It looked like she was stuck in a big potato sack! I can't wait for my baby to be able to play dress up!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

She is such an adorable little girl. Those pictures are amazingly cute. I bet you had so much fun with that.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow that picture lloks like one of a calender,how beautiful :shock: :shock:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a darling girl. Queen of the fashion models....she looks so tiny. Is she smaller than average, or is that just the way she looks in the pics?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's so cute! I started to giggle, my 4 year old daughter came and asked me what and I showed her Paris. She said she is so cute with that hat on! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is absolutely stunning ! Picture perfect ! The pic of her with the hat on is just too cute for words !


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

> she looks a lil scared with her tail tucked between her legs - but that last pic is adorable


I know. I took photos as soon as I opened the package and put the outfit on her and she was not sure what was going on. She livened up after a few minutes and was running around the house in her new halter dress. I took the hat off of her.




> she looks so tiny. Is she smaller than average, or is that just the way she looks in the pics?


Yes, she's small. She was 14 weeks old today and is 1 pound 7 ounces. I'm hoping she makes it to 4 pounds at least.



> I JUST LOVE HER AND I LOVE THE LAST PIC I HOPE YOU DONTMIND I ADDED SOMETHING FOR HER SHES BEAUTIFUL


2pups622--I don't mind at all! In fact, do you mind me using that as my siggy (if someone can help me figure out how to do that)? Thanks so much for adding that to the photo!!

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG Paris is a little sweetie! Definitely ready for the runway


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

those pics are so sweet , she makes me smile xx :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

the last photo is absolutley to DIE for.. you should send it in to a local contest.. sears usually has a pet picture contest in thier photo shop once and a while..


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful pics. She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

shes very cute, I know what you mean when you say you want her to be 4 pounds, I wanted mine to be at least 3 1/2, but the way its looking for him he wont get past 2 1/2. And I dont think Paris will make it to even 3 pounds. :lol: But Tiny chihuahua's are just extra special!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the last picture!!!! SHE is to cute for her own good!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Eee! She's precious!! She looks like a diva too lol You picked the right name for her lol. She's so tiny!! Just 1 pound? My goodness! I just wanna kiss on her and kiss on her!! She's adorable!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:shock: 
Amazing, she's perfect and knows it


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

she is absolutley perfection!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg what a supermodel ...she has the perfect long legs :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I loveher to pieces!!!!!!! She is the perfect little Model!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!!! You can't get any cuter than that!!!! :shock:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i like the last pictures its priceless


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

what a beautiful little girl! She looks great and i love her outfit :angel13:


----------

